# Is that what miscarried embryo looks like?



## michaela1987

I had a miscarriage twice now but they were both at 12 and 11 weeks. My last miscarriage was Nov 28th. I was bleeding the whole time since. This morning I was in the shower and something fell out of me (sorry for TMI). It is dark red and white, kind of looks like a "mini brain" it is about 1/2 inch long. WHen you squeeze it it feels like raw chicken breast. I dont know how else to explain it. Im not in pain and Im barely bleeding now. Im not sure what that is but is there someone who miscarried around 3-5 weeks that can tell me what it looked like. Because what came out of me... I have no idea what it is....Please help


----------



## michaela1987

Anybody?


----------



## 9jawife

Sorry for your loss. I don't think the tissue you're describing is an embryo. It sounds more like a blood clot. Then again, I could be wrong. My loss was at 6-7 weeks, and the embryo was all white and hard, definitely distinguishable as the baby. The yolk sack and some clots also came out. Maybe someone who MC a little earlier can confirm? Again, sorry for your loss and hope you get to have a baby soon.


----------



## mummytobe_93

I had a miscarriage yesterday, and it does sound similar.

Mine was more greyey pink- and it did look similar to like a brain but cam eout in two stages and was a lot bigger than i expected maybe two / three inches an di was only 6 weeks... think that is the sac though! x


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

When I miscarried it was much more like menstrual material. Every body is different. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## michaela1987

Thank you ladies


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Here is a link to a picture of what mine looked like. I was between 5-6 weeks along when I had the miscarriage. Won't let me post the pic for some reason but anyway here is the link... 

https://m1111.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ColourMeFamousXx/IMG1264-1.jpg.html?o=2&newest=1


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry for your loss. I didn't feel my baby, but what you described sounds like what it looked like. I wasn't quite as far as you, but it was grayish-white and it even looked like I could see a dark spot where the eye was.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm not sure about that early along. My baby was 8 1/2 weeks, and it looked exactly like in the books. She came out without anything else, so she was easy to see. I could see her little arms and legs and eyes...everything.


----------

